# Gotta love your dog



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all APS members (who are reading this obviously ) 


I walked into my bedroom to check on the skink's shed and noticed my little dog happily perched on her beanbag looking at me with her brown eyes. I dont think life would be the same without a dog !!

So i would like to share some pics of my dog and i would love to hear any stories you have of yours and or some pictures 


This is Molly


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 22, 2009)

She is cute. What breed?
If I had a yard I would love to get a dog. I want to get a rottie but the misses wants a ridge back.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Well we got her from the pound. But were pretty sure shes a Border Terrier X (if i remember correctly)


----------



## Noongato (Sep 22, 2009)

Heres Tony in his water bowl. I had to take it off him this year over the winter, even when the water is frozen he jumps in there. So i emptied it and turned it into a nice snug bed for him while its colder.

View attachment 102661


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Naww my uncle used to own a dog that looked very similar to that one =D very cute


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 22, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Heres Tony in his water bowl. I had to take it off him this year over the winter, even when the water is frozen he jumps in there. So i emptied it and turned it into a nice snug bed for him while its colder.
> 
> View attachment 102661


 

what breed of dog is that again i forgot?


----------



## craig.a.c (Sep 22, 2009)

Pound rescue dogs are the best in my opinion. 
My mum got a bull mastiff X ridge back from the pound, he looked and sounded like he wanted to rip us apart but turned out to be a great dog. Even though it was her dog he never left my side, until he went missing. Never did find him again.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 22, 2009)

Bull terrier, but mine is a dud with floppy ears


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol my dog is one of the most lazy dogs ive ever known after a week up on the farm as soon as we are home again she finds a spot and doesnt move ;P Yeah we prefer to save a dog from the pound because sadly most of them are doomed =( So if we can give atleast one a new life and bring a nice happy little dog into our home BONUS =D


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 22, 2009)

Such a cute little dog, looks like a border terrier, they have beautiful natures.
English bullies are awesome.

Love the pound puppies, I have a couple of them too, a poodle x and a foxy x and they are the best dogs


----------



## Midol (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got two dogs currently.

One is a rescue, one is from a ANKC registered breeder. Also including pixtures of Axle who is missing in action for over 2 years and Lily who I looked after for just over a year (my ex-girlfriends dog).

Don't let the cute photos of the GSD or Axle fool you. Axle was the spawn of Satan and Montu is a handful as well. He's a working line shep. I try to name most of my animals after egyptian gods but mum changed Gizmos name while I was away for the weekend (it was originally Apophis).

Pedigree GSD [Montu].






Rescue Husky [Giz]:





Pedigree Husky (MIA) [Axle]:









Giz and Lily:


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 22, 2009)

My silly rottie having a sleep.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Sep 22, 2009)

Naww now see thats what i was hoping for ... Currently my dog thinks that she owns my bed ..... *sigh* i would kick her off but she looks so happy haha (currently raining and was some thunder before so shes a wimp ;P)


----------



## fritzi2009 (Sep 22, 2009)

I love my dog.. I don't know what life would be like without him. Although his time is coming to an end... He is 11 years old, has arthritis (which he gets tablets every day for) and has been having seizures (which he gets tablets every morning and night) for. Thankfully he hasn't had any seizure since he's been on the medication.
He doesn't hav much control over his back legs, regardless of this he is doing fine 
The vet says he is in no pain but he is slowly deterierating. 

It's so sad but that's life,
I would love to post a pic but I don't have any 
He's a black and white cocker spaniel. We got him from our old old old next door neighbour for $100.
bets pet I've ever had


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 22, 2009)

Rottie had to sleep next to my side of the bed last night during the thunderstorm. Flufff dog was even more upset - shivering like a battery-powered machine. He ended up on the bed between pythondad and I. This is AFTER clawing his way out of the kitchen.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL my mastiff/ rotty is the biggest sook. We had a huge storm here yesterday and where was Badger? He was trying to get UNDER my bed and when he didn't fit, he got on the bed and hid his head under the pillow, so much for a guard dog lol
He's all talk and no action, I think if we were broken into, he would make the burglars a coffee and then help them pack my stuff lol


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 22, 2009)

They are definitely characters. Heres my boy, Bluey


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres my three..


----------



## m_beardie (Sep 23, 2009)

we have just recently moved house and we had to leave him at the other house for about a week (of course we still looked after him) because the landscaping wasn't done. but i missed him so much! and i think he missed us too because when we try to go out the door he wont let us go without him. he jumps over our concrete fence! it's so high! so here he is, his name is Buddha and he is an English Staffy






did i mention he loves bones?


----------



## Hsut77 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is my little fella.


----------



## miss2 (Sep 23, 2009)

my coconut, i just cant resist that face!!!


----------



## Bonustokin (Sep 23, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Heres my three..



:lol:


----------

